# electric chair sound effect



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Electrical & man screaming - http://www.4shared.com/audio/y6kkkSb9/Electricution__male_screaming.html

Might have a few others with just electrocution sounds.


----------



## texasfist210 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks that was perfect


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad it worked for ya, have a lot of SFX for most themes,if you need any other stuff just give me a "scream" LoL


----------

